# A day wasn't enough - Clio Interior



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I agreed to this as a favor for my girlfriends best mate, without really looking into it. She stayed over on Saturday and we all got a bit tipsy, and I arrived at my mums (for driveway use) at 8am sunday morning.

Unfortunately my phone broke, and I used my old battery munching normal camera, forgetting that I had to manually change the macro/autofocus, unlike my phone, so some are a bit blurred

The owners 10 month old daughter has had a bad cough for a few months, and no one knew why. Bear that in mind...

I pulled up on the driveway, still not really having had a good look, and screamed...









































































Oh dear 

One of the jobs I needed to do was try to bodge the drivers seat back together. The back didn't flip down and the adjuster had come out from underneath.




























I took the runners off and cleaned them up



















G101 (strong) and some MF's later...










Bodged the stretched tilt cable up with some cableties and superglue for good measure










I then put the runners back on, and failed to make the adjuster stay on. I tried hammering it, swearing at it and bending it. Eventually I got it on but it kept falling off. Plus the seat only runs forwards or backwards with the seat tilted.

Oh well, put it back together and got started by pulling the rear seat squabs out

and regretted it...














































everything was covered in thick, green, damp mould 










even mould in the carpets



















and melted sweets

and 










So I could bear to kneel in it to get to the rear I gave it a vac. It didn't really make a difference!










grabbed the bin, put some gloves on and set to work. (I've NEVER used gloves when car cleaning EVAH!)




























Unbolted one of the seatbelt assemblies, then had to strip it down to clean it
































































Dived in with the G101, brushes, mf's, the bin and the vac

50/50



















t'other seatbelt clip










done










back to it










done (3 hours so far). The seats were sprayed with G101, agitated slightly then vacced off. Then they were steamed, then re-g101'd then hoovered right at the end. The rear doorcard was g101'd, then steamed wet, then vacced, re-g101'd and dried.



















re-filled and emptied the respective troops!

and made a 50/50 again



















and done after soaking it in g101, then steaming it so the water went black, extracting, repeating, grabbing the hose to get some water in there and rinsed it!










did the annoying bit under the seat










and felt a bit queasy so took some plastic into the garage





































and finished the drivers side. Grit was still pouring out of the carpet, but it was getting on for half 3 so couldn't linger




























I then attended to the squabs




























Didn't get any afters, another hour had passed. They got the same treatment as the backs, g101, steam and george in random and varying order.

Took the door handle off to give it a clean, and get the nougat out



















Then my girlfriend and her mate (owner) turned up, which meant it was getting on for half 4. I downed the camera and:

Whipped the passenger seat out
Hoovered out more crap than the drivers side
Scrubbed the mould out of the carpet (was worse this side)
ignored the front passenger footwell as it wasn't mouldy!
Refitted the rear squabs
re-hoovered everywhere
ran a damp microfibre over the dash
re-fitted the passenger seat
packed away
admitted defeat for today, but will carry on in a few weekends time, by properly cleaning the passenger side carpets, clean the dash, windows, upper plastics, boot etc etc.

Afters (sort of)


















































































Also need to wash it when the interior is done, and offered to service it if she buys the bits (she's had it 3 years and never touched it anywhere.










Made a porthole on the bootlid with G101, SRP and Blue Velvet. Looks promising, because it's never been washed it doesnt seem to be full of swirls.

of course, I screwed up the final picture!










The child's cough has subsided significantly, so has the one I got from doing it!

Will update soon... :buffer:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

You brave person! Great results so far hope to be this good myself one day


----------



## Ase (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh my god!!!! Nasty interior I hope you won't get sick....! 
So far a very good work!:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

OMFG! RANK RANK RANK! Would have been quicker to burn it. Man-hugs for even going there....:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Words do not describe how queezy i feel looking at these pictures!!!

Awesome work, hope to see a completed car soon :thumb:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Good grief, thats a proper job. Your mrs friend needs to keep on top of it


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

that's one messy clio!

great job btw!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

What an amazing transformation. Hats off to you, great job.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow... what a mess. Good job!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

No matter how hard I look, it would appear there are no comments related to this being your gfs best mate and getting tipsy the night before! No man goes to these lengths do free!!

Only joking mate. Good work.


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

What a transformation. Dread to think what a state her house is....


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's alot of hard work, well done for clearing the mess :thumb: has to be one the best interior transformation's on here :thumb:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol cheers for the comments! Surprisingly her house is quite clean, she is just a car idiot. And my gf thanked me for it...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

The silly moo doesn't deserve a car no excuses for that a bio hazard imo, although having said the above great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Urgh that was minging! I'm sure there's a fish finger in one of the pics :doublesho


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

That is ridiculously disgusting!! 

Great effort so far


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

You deserve a medal for tackling that interior, good job


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

good work , i wonder what her home is like ?

i know everyone isnt a ocd buffer but really anyone can give a car a quick hoover at the petrol station and wipe it over once in a while

i bet it will be back to minging in no time ..what a way to live


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent work. I do enjoy these deep cleaning threads as they do give rise to some fantastic 50/50's.

Either way well done with tackling that and doing a proper job with removing half the interior.


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

great job! I've never ever seen a car in similar conditions


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Good work- not sure i could have dealt with that after a night on the beer!

What equipment did you use, in terms of steamer etc?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Gotta be up there with one of the worsr interiors in DW history.

Great job sir.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

AAA for you mate what a great example of just what can be done, good job.

John Tht.


----------



## bambam12 (Oct 23, 2012)

You deserve a medal mate, and as for your g/f mate ........... no comment but she should be totally ashamed of herself even more so having a baby in there, She has NO excuse for that.


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

holy **** that is a job and half. respect for you to tackle that. bet it will cost a few beers at least


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Great job mate, you from Ireland? Looks like typical car I deal with, and have done even worse.


----------



## ace_mk2 (Dec 15, 2012)

It mad isn't it what people let the state they get it. I do these and worse every day mostly 2 or 3 a day. Makes me sick. Lol

Great turn around. And for a clip as well. Not greatest of spaces to move the Hoover round. 

Great job. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using tapatalk.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

NMN said:


> Good work- not sure i could have dealt with that after a night on the beer!
> 
> What equipment did you use, in terms of steamer etc?


I have a Karcher steam cleaner, a few years old now, and had some abuse but still goes strong. I used the little round scrubby brush to do the carpets, as it sorts the pile right out, although takes twice as long! Had a George in suck mode only and my commercial Henry for the dry stuff.

Then, about 3 diluted bottles of G101, an assortment of brushes and about 20 microfibres! Oh, and 4 pairs of nitrile gloves for picking bits of food out!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

bambam12 said:


> You deserve a medal mate, and as for your g/f mate ........... no comment but she should be totally ashamed of herself even more so having a baby in there, She has NO excuse for that.


Absolutely right, we were all horrified at the true extent of the damage! She had no idea the mould was there, I don't think she knew that the rear seats flipped up at all. However, it seems to be working as she has banned food and drink in her car now, as apparently the smell has completely gone and she doesn't want it back to how it was, despite only half being done.

So, as long as I have changed her ways, I'll offer to have it for a day here and there in the year for a wash and hoover, which hopefully is all it will need.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, you deserve a medal for that one.

I would have just parked the car in the nearest river and the walked home


----------



## Pennychew99 (Jun 8, 2011)

horico said:


> No matter how hard I look, it would appear there are no comments related to this being your gfs best mate and getting tipsy the night before! No man goes to these lengths do free!!
> 
> Only joking mate. Good work.


First thing that crossed my mind as well! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG OMG! I think I've never see this bad interior! Looks like a scrapheap challenge! Nice results mate!:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Great turnaround then, you're a brave man for doing it :thumb:

Lets hope she keeps it that way now.

Do you know why there was mould though, is there a leak in the car anywhere? Wouldn't want it coming back.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

I've seen cleaner skips :doublesho


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> Great turnaround then, you're a brave man for doing it :thumb:
> 
> Lets hope she keeps it that way now.
> 
> Do you know why there was mold though, is there a leak in the car anywhere? Wouldn't want it coming back.


It was food and drink dropped by her 10 month old daughter. Looking at where the mold was, I reckon sugary drinks fell down the back and just NEVER got cleaned up. This was confirmed by all the soggy biscuits (no s******ing at the back), moldy crisps and other food rubbish. I guess once the mold started, it spread quickly due to all the food.

I advised her in future to check under there every few days to check it's gone, and pick things up when they are dropped/at the end of a journey. Nothing wrong with kiddyly dropping food, but don't leave it there for months/years!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

beko1987 said:


> It was food and drink dropped by her 10 month old daughter. Looking at where the mold was, I reckon sugary drinks fell down the back and just NEVER got cleaned up. This was confirmed by all the soggy biscuits (no s******ing at the back), moldy crisps and other food rubbish. I guess once the mold started, it spread quickly due to all the food.
> 
> I advised her in future to check under there every few days to check it's gone, and pick things up when they are dropped/at the end of a journey. Nothing wrong with kiddyly dropping food, but don't leave it there for months/years!


I never thought of drinks, can't believe they created that much mould :doublesho


----------



## rob 2.2dti (Oct 29, 2006)

Really good job, the coughing from mold can be really serious, you might have saved her life even - can be that bad!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Read through the whole of this thread, what a legend of a man you are!!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

absolutely disgusting...she should be made to walk for the rest of her life...doesnt deserve a car... Sad part is the car will be left now till it looks as rank and grotty as it did before she gets of her..*rse and does something about it again..


----------



## Ryboy_23 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great effort that pal lot of work went into that


----------



## plod87 (Jul 30, 2012)

Got to take my hat to you buddy.
Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice work. Hats off to you for tackling that


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Gave me a cough just looking at it, great work so far though :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing turnaround there mate.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats one of the best interior 50/50's! Well done mate!

Who lives like that???


----------



## Malborex (Nov 24, 2012)

Good job but i'm not sure if the mold is all gone. As far as i know you need a special mold killer like Myko-Ex(Propanol(alcohol) and a Mikrobizidesamphotensid(kills the mold). So far you took all the visible Mold(the spores) away but it could be possible that it's everywhere in the car. Maybe you should ask a mold expert to test the car.

I also hope u used a B Brand - Moldex 3405 Half Mask Ffp3Sl - Amazon.com mask to protect yourself from the mold. If you inhale the invisible spores you could get lung cancer.

Did you desinfect your Vaccuums after finishing your work ?

I'm asking you all this cause i'm goind to clean a friends car Friday/Saturday which got a little bit more mold in it and i don't want others to risk their health.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow I'd say that's worse than the Clio!

No I haven't disinfected the vac yet, but I think I will on Saturday now you mention it. I wore a dust mask, but no proper equipment. I did have a cough Monday and yesterday...

Good luck with your mould! Are you going to pure spray to start the killing process or just crack on with it?


----------



## Malborex (Nov 24, 2012)

A dust mask doesn't protect against bacterias and such things. Class ffp3 masks do. Yes i have to spray the interoir 3 times to make sure everythin is dead. The manufacturer says i need 2 liters of it.


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

silly dirty, funny how some people let their car get like this, you wouldnt let your house get like this, quick once over with a hoover a week is all it takes


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

i got a feeling that in 6 months it will look the same, some people have no respect for there cars. Hope you got a nice drink out of it :thumb:

Great job, it looks like new!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Chris_GlanzaV98 said:


> silly dirty, funny how some people let their car get like this, you wouldnt let your house get like this, quick once over with a hoover a week is all it takes


I haven't hoovered my car out for 3 months now and its nowhere near that dirty. I can't fathom how anyone let's it get that bad!

I feel a bit silly now, all the above comments re masks are bang on, hopefully the constant rollies kept the mould off my lungs...


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Dont feel silly mate, you done a great job!!!!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

the_jj said:


> i got a feeling that in 6 months it will look the same, some people have no respect for there cars. Hope you got a nice drink out of it :thumb:
> 
> Great job, it looks like new!


Got over 8 quid out of it (literally) so had 2 pints and a go on the fruit machine!


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

sterling job mate, glad you sorted it for the little ones sake! 

Epic


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Good work dude


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that was shocking. Fantastic turnaround!!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Bloody hell what a mess.... all the joys of letting the little ones feast in the car 

Nice work mate, hats off to you


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Some people make me sick lol


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Nothin' as funny as folk :doublesho I guess it takes all sorts to make a world etc , etc , etc , all joking aside a mother transporting young children around in that . . . surely when you can see muck and grime to that extent , a 5 minute vacuum once a season is hardly OCD but a necessity 
Hey dude now I know your pricing structure , will you sort my swirls ? I'll give you £14  .
Fair play , a nasty task executed to a superior standard :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Should have just done one side in and out and left it at that to give them something to think about...:lol:

Seen worse still mind, next doors would be an epic its zafira with all seats in use and down the side of the boot seats they are full of crisp and biscuit crumbs to over an inch in depth, never been cleaned other than the odd wrappers removed.

A true work horse that is... yyyeeerrrkk...

You are a martyr sir, its about the worse job doing the sticky decaying food removal.....:wall:


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

the interiors was shocking! Health authorities would probably put a hazard sticker on the car :lol:

kudos for cleaning it up and great job!


----------



## andrew23uk (Feb 19, 2008)

You need a medal mate!!! Top job in just few hours!!

P.s is that donner meat kebab under the seat lol


----------



## rich157 (Mar 7, 2013)

Really nasty . . . amazing job, well done!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

OMG, that was just disgusting. But still result is impressive, :thumb:.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow hope her house is not like that , omg that is disgusting great work in deed


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Incredible work, proper interior detailing love it!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow that's messy great work though mate.


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 21, 2007)

Amazing..... The job and the state of it !


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

You want a medal for taking that on mate!


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

You deserve a medal! Well Done!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Well on mate, that's a massive difference! 

You should be well proud of that!


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Shouldn't be allowed kids if they put them in that kind of environment.. My opinion, no flack please.


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Well done mate! who lets their car get like that jeezzz!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Quality turn around. Dont know how anyones drives a car that dirty!


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

wow, absolute filth. 

Well done for taking on such a monstrosity of a mess. 

Every couple of weeks I clean a neighbors car for them and they have a 2 year old and a 7 seven year old. 

It's not moldy but I imagine it wouldn't take long to get as bad as that clio! 

I know I pull enough moldy, melted sweets and mcdonalds chips out from underneath the seats to be able to open up a sweet shop, and the amount of lego that I find is enough to put an extension on lego land. 

So I feel your pain lol.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

DUDE!! That's a great job.

Do you think the mould under the seats was from the lil bub's vom? Kinda looked like it might have been.

I really don't get why people don't at least keep the inside of their cars clean. I appreciate not everyone is like use but the inside...that's just general cleanliness surely? Is her house terrible too???


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Great work mate. 
It really irks me to see a car get this bad. Sure it's there car but come on, a quick tidy up and a vacuum from time to time would be far better than never doing it. From my friends I get "a car is for getting from A to B", but they spend ages polishing, vacuuming and general cleaning of there house 'in case someone comes to there house', but ignore the thing that they spend so much time in going to work etc...
Your a very brave man.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

what a job!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

you done the other half yet? or is that tomorrow?


----------



## jan1111 (Mar 20, 2012)

You sir, should receive a medal!


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

What a state!!

Well done to you! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my god thatvb was in a state no wounder the child had a cough.


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Such a state, biohazard suit would be needed


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> you done the other half yet? or is that tomorrow?


Not even seen the car since this was done, the missus said the other night that I needed to finish it off.

Probably wont be for another few weeks though, I have a new car coming, need to sell my current one and lots of family bits in-between!

So sadly I dont know when I will get time this month. However it WILL be finished, I want to wash and polish it!


----------



## Les Brock (Apr 18, 2012)

Fair play to you, 

Lets hope it stays that way for a while.

but something tell me...............................

Regards

Les


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is vile and would not ever let a child of mine in that should I have one


----------



## tiz1989 (Apr 4, 2013)

You brave brave man


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Shots of the finished work?

Really amazing.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Jeeze, im lost for words. Great job


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow what a fantastic job on that thing - discusting :detailer:
Probably trebbled the value of it now lol.

So what exactly did you use on it (products & implements) I see you use one of those small Asda toothbrush like brushes - they are excellent!


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)

I rarely post but you've done a great job! No car deserves that sort of abuse (yes even renaults don't  ), seriously there should be some sort of ''car protection act'' where the least would happen to the owners is confiscate the car to put it out of the misery. The worrying bit is that it is very likely that in few months time it will be in similar state to when you first saw it.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Your work on here is A1, I have seen your interior threads before and it has be the best interior cleaning I have seen, great work and thanks for posting :thumb: By the way it motivates me now too clean my interior


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think you deserve a medal for that superb clean up great work I do hope the lady in question takes note of the amount of work and effort that went into the task.


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

octobersown said:


> Well done mate! who lets their car get like that jeezzz!


Gulp
Well I thought mine was bad.
I am happy to hand over the crown to a worthy successor.

I will post some pics soon. But to be honest mine was a jumped up little upstart compared to the clio.

Excellent work, I shall now be reading the op's other interior cleaning threads
Rich


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely staggering how people can live in such filth.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Well-done! Awesome transformation!

I too have a friend who has a 5 door clio in blue in the same state! I also said that I would spend a day giving it the once over, but have neglected to entertain him with a date to start as I have since peaked through the windows and fear the worst. I now know it would prob take a full weekend to sort. Runaway!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAVSY (Mar 19, 2013)

Almost made me retch a couple of times!
What an absolute Hero you are for taking that on, nuff respect mate!
What steamer did you use and how did you use it, I get the G101 and George thing, I'm interested how the steamer bit come into the routine.
I don't really need to buying more products but if it's gonna be better then I'll find the cash some how!
Many thanks


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations from me too, i recently did a once over on my dads car which was in a pretty similar state.
I have to applaud how incredibly thorough your work is though, makes my finished result look filthy!


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Starting reading this thread over a beer and pizza and had to stop the reading and finish my food first, made me feel queasy looking at the pics while eating but having finished, top job, I'd of scrapped it.


----------



## Inge (Jun 7, 2013)

Man, how can someone turn their car into such a tip.

Great job done so far. I know if I had seen this I would have run away...


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

what a mess well done


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I've just linked this to another forum when someone asked about a clio! How times change
I've downed my cleaning gear (ish) for now, 2 kids put paid to that. An update on the clio though, I did give it the wash I promised it, and it came up a treat.

8 months later she got it taken away and cubed due to lack of tax! Ce la vie.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I hope she was as dirty on your 'tipsy' night.


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Not with me, but her and another friend of ours did the deed once, that was awquard (and damn funny)

We don't see her much anymore, SWMBO fell out with her a while ago...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

hope she keeps her growler cleaner than her car


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That is bloody impressive! What a turn around on a neglected car. I don't know how people can let their cars get that far gone. I wouldn't sit in a car if it was that filthy, remember pointing out to a cabby one night he really needed to get the thing valeted, felt like I was sticking to his seat


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i understand everyone doenst keep their car like new inside , but you have to wonder what folk like that keep thier home and other belongings like , just no excuse for it really


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

You deserve a medal for that!


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

I've seen farms with less **** in than that!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Omg!, hope she keeps her garden tidier than that!😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

Lady Garden ?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

OkCharlie would have scrapped that! period!


----------

